# New Build



## bruceg503 (Feb 5, 2015)

We started using FreeBSD at the company I work for, so that said I thought I would install it at home to use it as a home file server to learn it (yes, Noob here).

I am looking to see if the hardware I'm using is good enough.
MB: Asus m97h-plus
Proc: Intel Pent. G3258
Mem. 4gb DDR3 (will be adding more, would like to run 8 to 16gb when done)
Case: Fractal R4 full tower

As of right now I have (3) 500gb Western Digital RE3 drives I will be using (adding more down the road).


----------



## getopt (Feb 5, 2015)

Those "noobs" who just would have started to install, would would be just one step further asking questions here.

BTW I'm not sure if the case you have is compatible ... 

If you are more structured like reading first (as I do ), FreeBSD has even a fine starting point for newbies: http://www.freebsd.org/projects/newbies.html

Your real friends being with FreeBSD are the Handbook and the manuals. It took me some wasted time for realizing this. May this be a shortcut for all starters.


----------



## bruceg503 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, is it not funny when ever you start something you have never done you're a noob!


----------



## getopt (Feb 5, 2015)

bruceg503 said:


> thanks for the reply, is it not funny when ever you start something you have never done your a noob!


I can remember things that were pure joy when doing the first time ... 

I forgot this link for the hardware. Here it is:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/hardware.html


----------



## bruceg503 (Feb 5, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## diizzy (Feb 14, 2015)

While there is nothing "wrong" with going the non-ECC route I would recommend you to consider it as it will help you further down the line. 
If I were you I'd look for an entry server like Lenovo TS140 series and/or Fujitsu's TX1310 with both should work well with FreeBSD and both are available cheap and are quiet. HP Microserver Gen8 are also pretty nice if you need a small server.

That said, the model number you've typed doesn't exist so I guess you mean H87M-PLUS which I would say is a bad choice due to the Realtek NIC. It's not all that bad but newer models are known to be a bit flakey right now due to lack of proper driver support. If you mean H97M-PLUS it should work fine in general but I don't know how good FreeBSD's UEFI compatibility is if this board doesn't support "legacy" boot.

As for the CPU I'd highly recommend you to go for an i3 as it's not much more and gives you a nice performance boost. 8Gb is pretty much considered a minimum if you want to use ZFS.
//Danne


----------



## Kiiski (Feb 14, 2015)

I would also recommend excellent book by Michael W Lucas, Absolute FreeBSD 2nd Edition.
Although it covers FreeBSD version 7, basics are still relevant. 

Link to authors web page:
https://www.michaelwlucas.com/nonfiction/absolute-freebsd

I'm convinced everybody will buy printed copy (especially when they can get their employer to pay it ), but you can also download it from net for free to start reading it right away.


----------

